# mon PB G3 refuse de s'allumer



## kyman (26 Janvier 2005)

Je me suis servi de mon Pwb G3 hier soir sur batterie, je l'ai mis à recharger la nuit dernière et aujourd'hui impossible de l'allumer j'ai tout essayé pomme bouton de démarrage, reset  et rien à faire 
il refuse de s'allumer alors qu'il fonctionnait très bien hier.Je l'ai éteint normalement,j'ai attendu que le disque s'arrête et après je l'ai mis en recharge, il me encore 32%de batterie avant de l'éteindre. Quelqu'un peu m'aider.....
PS j'avais une carte airport et j'étais connecté avec l'Imac y a t'il une raison.:hein:


----------



## Mille Sabords (26 Janvier 2005)

t'as essayé de démarrer sans la batterie uniquemen tbranché sur le transfo ?


----------



## kyman (26 Janvier 2005)

oui mais rien


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2005)

peut etre que le transo est mort.... faut le tester
voir ce theard : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82171


----------



## kyman (26 Janvier 2005)

aparemment le transfo fonctionne j'ai 3 del allumées et dessous il est légèrement chaud


----------



## kyman (26 Janvier 2005)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> aparemment le transfo fonctionne j'ai 3 del allumées de la batterie et le pwb est légèrement chaud dessous


----------



## kyman (26 Janvier 2005)

J'ai esssayé à la sortie du ransfo (avec la langue!!!!) et pas de jus
mais la batterie n'est pas vide
alors ou est la panne


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2005)

tu as bien touché les 2 parties métalliques avec la langue ?
Etrange... je ne peux pas plus d'aider  ne possédant pas de powerbook....


----------



## kyman (26 Janvier 2005)

oui mais je vais essayer avec un voltmètre demain pour en avoir le coeur net au sujet du transfo merci


----------



## FdeB (27 Janvier 2005)

c'est un lombard ? un pismo ? ou autre ?


----------



## kyman (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est un wall street (bronze)

Mon transfo fonctionne bien je l'ai fait tester cet après midi

Autre question y a t-il un fusible quelque part

et ma batterie reste à 3 del la 4 ème ne s'allume pas....


----------



## kyman (28 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu le verdict ce matin c'est l'alimentation qui est morte  alors adieu le powerbook . Je l'ai laissé au réparateur pour voir s'il en trouve une .
Mais j'ai peu d' espoir.


----------



## daffyb (28 Janvier 2005)

dommage. Je compatis :-|


----------



## kyman (28 Janvier 2005)

Merci, heureusement j'ai acheté 1 Imac avant la panne du pwb


----------



## kyman (3 Février 2005)

Retour du pwb toujours pareil rien de nouveau, il faut changer l'alim interne ou je vais touver ça moi?


----------



## kyman (3 Février 2005)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> Retour du powerbook le réparateur n'a pas trouvé d'alimentation interne,  alors je vais trouver ça où moi ?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> kyman a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyman (3 Février 2005)

oui ça je le savais et les occaz pour mac ça ne court pas dans les rues (heureusement)
j'ai même essayé sur Ebay pour voir mais que dalle.


----------



## FdeB (3 Février 2005)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même essayé sur Ebay pour voir mais que dalle.


vas voir ici ici


----------



## kyman (4 Février 2005)

Sympa, merci par contre je ne sais pas trop lire l'anglais pouvez-vous m'orienter pour savoir comment se traduit" alimentation externe " sinon je me servirais de Sherlock.


----------



## kyman (6 Février 2005)

Merci j'ai envoyé un mail ils m'ont répondu de suite, pour me dire d'envoyer un autre mail en Français pour savoir
vraiment la pièce qu'il me faut.


----------

